Ask HN: What is your favorite feature of an app/web that got cancelled/modified? - tdhttt
======
Communitivity
Google Wave is the first that comes to mind.

~~~
probinso
yup, this is what I was here to say

------
photawe
C++ Users Journal. This was a magazine, both online + offline. Was the best
when it comes to C++. It was discontinued in 2006 :(

